# Dreadnoughts(chaos)



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i love them others hate them sooooo if you ran one in your army how would use it/kit it out?


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't. They're terrible.

If you absolutely MUST take one of the badly-thought out beasts, take them with dual DCCW and a heavy flamer. Hypothetically they'll be good at close range if they stop shooting you.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

2 combat arms with twin-linked bolters (you could replace one with a heavy flamer if you want but it can be risky depending on your deployment). I run 3 of these bad boys with 3 defilers, 2 lash princes, and plague marines in 2000pts. Really fun to play with but wont win tournaments.

As you know, there is always a possibilty of the dred turing and firing on your own men (TWICE!) which results in the dred not doing anything you want it to do for a whole turn. Sometimes it might even charge something you dont want it to. So this makes chaos dreds a liabilty in your army if you want to play competitively. On the other hand they are totally fluffy and super fun to play with.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> I don't. They're terrible.
> 
> If you absolutely MUST take one of the badly-thought out beasts, take them with dual DCCW and a heavy flamer. Hypothetically they'll be good at close range if they stop shooting you.


Well in my last battle I took two, and they were the stars of my line-up, one of them stopped my mate's Assault squad in it's tracks, while the other made it all the way to his lines. Bear in mind there's only a one in six chance of them attacking their own side, and that's only if the nearest unit is friendly.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Just as expensive as a normal Dreadnought, but I have only a 2/3 chance of actually controlling what he does? Thanks, but no thanks. Too bad, because the Forge World Emperor's Children Dread is just gorgeous.

I think I would kit mine out in a similar way to Waffles. Keeps him nice and cheap. Depending on the army I was facing, i might go with Lascannons, though.

Chaos Dreads are probably the worst application of the concept of making units more Chaos-y by adding that element of randomness. As opposed to, say, a daemonweapon that balances the risk with the great potential reward, the only possible upside to a Dread's randomness is that he has a 1/6 chance to shoot his weapons twice.

Of course, this prevents him from moving, assaulting, or even picking his target.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

lord waffles: tbh you didnt really need to reply but thanks.


untiltled an sullen and gol cheers for balanced input


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Ever since seeing my friend's Chaos Dreadnought completely destroy his own army, I've been wary of Chaos Dreadnoughts.

Here's the scene: A squad of Thousand Sons and a unit of Chaos Terminators with the Mark of Tzeentch clustered just outside a building with a Chaos Dreadnought standing nearby. It's the beginning of the first turn. My friend rolls for random behavior on the Dreadnought's table and rolls Fire Frenzy. The Thousand Sons shuffle away from the Dreadnought as quickly as possible and the Terminators follow suit, but even after Run moves, the Dreadnought has a bead on the Terminators. The plasma cannon goes off twice, and the beautifully painted Tzeentchian Terminators are reduced to a single squad member. To make it even worse, the following turn the Dreadnought let the Thousand Sons have it with its plasma cannon, killing three of the nine.

Ever since that day, I will not equip a Chaos Dreadnought with a plasma cannon under any circumstances.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

Yeah if they updated the rules of fire frenzy to something like "fires at the closest enemy model/s" instead of just "nearest model" then that would be a good enough reason to field them again because you might not be able to move/assault but at least you have the potential to do more damage during the shooting phase. Its also gives reason to field them with different weapons other than 2 DCCW. 

Keep the "Rage" rule or w/e its called as it is. Its reasonable and fluffy.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

They are fine. Plasma cannon and heavy flamer, standing next to a land raider. Away you go.

For me the tricky thing is that the defiler exists, and is a good alternative. Defilers are heavy support though, and those HS slots tend to be at a premium in larger games. Dreads are one of very few ways chaos has access to proper guns outside of HS, especially on any kind of mobile platform, and they are cheap. A chaos dread with plasma cannon and heavy flamer is 20 points cheaper than a codex marine one with the same gear. The chaos one is mad, but it has an extra attack in CC.

Clearly, chaos dreads aren't for everyone. They are far from useless though, and can be good fun in either a shooting or close assault role. Your opponent really can't ignore it, especially because it might decide to charge off after him with fleet or double-shoot him from time to time.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Someguy said:


> They are fine. Plasma cannon and heavy flamer, standing next to a land raider. Away you go.


That is genious... :grin:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally I just slap the twin linked autocannon on mine; keep it simple, keep it cheap(ish). He's done wonders in the games I've played, though he hasn't always been the star of the army. More than once he's destroyed some of my own vehicles (a predator in one game) and several times he's fired on some of my squads; but there are times when he's made up for it, like assaulting a broodlord with full retinue and killing off the entire retinue before being taken out, or charging a unit of deathwing terminators armed with thunderhammers and chainfists plus Belial and killing off all of them.

So they have a one in three chance of not doing _exactly _what you want them to do, but some of those times things like fire frenzy and blood frenzy (or whatever its called) are just what you need. (I was fourteen inches away from the deathwing terminators in my game, blood frenzy was a blessing because I wanted to be in combat with them.)


----------



## Herger (Dec 6, 2007)

i only use them when i go against tyranids. i use 2 dccw and add a heavy flamer. i get him up to the front lines and watch him go crazed. i like the look on the players face as he goes nuts and fires the heavy flamer twice into a nid squad. other than that i dont use them. just my 2 cents.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

nice to see for once, actual reasons why people dont like them or love them! thanks for the input though!!


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

gotta tell you, i love the chaos dreadnought models, however i have been on the bad end of that stupid fire frenzy.i placed my dread on the far side of the table with his brother, a secondary dreadnought, and one decided to charge forward head long into a unit of pihrana's but wasn't able to CC them, while the other took pot shots at the closest thing, not the second dread like i had hoped by a rhino filled with berzerkers, who any one who knows me knows i have the most difficult time getting them to the front lines anyways. next turn the pirhanas blew up the first dread nought and then my second charged at them and repeated exactly what happened to the first dreadnought....

honestly i love dreadnoughts to death, and though this was an isolated incident for me, only because i haven't used them since, i feel dreadnoughts should stay where they belong....in a loyalist army.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

My thoughts for adding some chaos dreads to my WB army (which is roughly a WB unpainted company without armor right now) would be a pair of FW dreads. Get a set of CCWs for each, along with a plasma cannon and a off-arm missile launcher. Magnetize the shit out of them and switch off as I need them. Of course, heavy flamers are a must (magnetize those too).

Now, I don't have a lot of experience with chaos dreads, but it seems to me that the best way to overcome the 'murder your own men' is to keep your guys (oh, I don't know) away from the damn dread! I mean, two of the three deployments give you a pretty wide deployment area. Why not use this killing machine as a flanking unit? Or, as Someguy pointed out, why put it next to a unit it can't hurt if it does flip out? Seems simple to me. :grin:


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

They help my units out heaps i keep them about 12 away so they don't heavy flamer any units and only bolter my arse, most people don't send any units towards them estso i sit him on a flank and hope for the best.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i use two in my army. yes they can be very unpredictable at times but, and call me weird, i like the randomness. it adds to the effect, my advice would be if you are planning on putting something like a plasma cannon/lascannon etc that can do serious damage to one of your nearby units just be tactical at where you place them. the plasma cannon by the land raider and so on. or do what i do and sort of 'herd' them in the right direction that way if they do happen to loose thier already fucked up minds they arent that close to your army and still have a chance to hit the enemy, use 'em on the flanks if need be.

have some long range support for them in case one of them does charge the enemy unexpectedly or they do tend to get way ahead of your army. so they arent left alone out there.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I used one on sunday but tbh i blame my ability to roll in massive extremes by turn 4 i had rolled two 1's and 2'sixes....hmmm was gud fun though made me chuckle!


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Maybe im crazy but i arm mine with twinlinked lascannon. i love the dread i have converted him with the old jugger head and he looks sweet he is always on top form when i use him my last battle he killed 2 hammerheads 1 squad of pathfinders, my defiler (grrr) and a full unit of drones before the end of the game now that was fun. long live the random chaos dreads i say


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

chaos dreadnoughts really aren't for every one, in a fun loving fluffy gaming enviroment go for it! in mine, we treat every game like its the last game in a GT, and their just way too unreliable.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I like to put mine next to each other with multimeltas. Whomever goes crazy and kills his herdmate first is awarded with another spike or trophy rack.

Currently, they both resemble spiked katamaris and I've only ever played three games.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

a friend of mine takes a heavy bolter and a missile launcher on his-but then, that works vrs orks.


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

I do a variation of what someguy does, but instead of a Land Raider, I use a Rhino, 35 pts of LOS blockage, and a close unit, that if it does goes nuts it blows that up, and basically if 35 pts is all I lose to it, I'm quite happy. Makes it ncie to run with a Plasma Cannon, and occasionally a Missile Launcher.

Peace out:victory:


----------



## Annabelle (Nov 24, 2008)

Stick him on a flank away from your main army, if you set up right all the 1 and 6 rolls you get are a bonus. i got fire frenzy turn 1 last night and got double plasma cannon hits on a squad of necron warriors. crazed 6 rolls always get me 6 inches closer to an enemy squad. opponents always think my dread sucks but its a huge distraction and i almost always kill 105 points or more with it.


----------

